# V60 Virgin



## GuyLevine (May 19, 2013)

Hi. Quick question! Does the 2 mins 30 start after the bloom or is it including the bloom?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Depends on the recipe you are following, "2:30" is not set in stone...though more often than not the bloom is part of the brew time quoted.

Sang Ho Park's WBC recipe was 50g every 30 seconds with a 15.5g dose (62g/l). Though for the UK rounds it was 16g coffee 250g water in 2:20.

I'd start by aiming for 70g/l, remove the brewer, stir & taste coffee, replace and pulse more water through in 30g increments, repeat taste test, whilst you are learning the ropes.

I'd personally stick to slightly smaller doses (8-13g) if using the 01 cone...but the result justifies the means!


----------

